# What do you tell a restaurant that allows smoking and not vaping?



## bjorncoetsee (24/7/15)

I went to Kalahari in bloemfontein to eat lunch, in the smoking area im vaping,the manager comes to me and tells me im not allowed to smoke ''hubbly'' but only cigarettes, I showed him its liquid and its like steam, he says no its bad for the environment and people are complaining (no one even looked at me or was complaining) im only allowed to smoke cigarettes. 

How stupid can people be?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/7/15)

i dont think there is any cure yet found for stupid , but i hear duct tape muffles the sound quiet well .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (24/7/15)

Just keep in mind that many people are still very uninformed about vaping. Just comply and move on. That's what I do. Trying to convince or argue with people over this is a waste of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/15)

Ow my goodness!! Seriously? I'm speechless


----------



## wazarmoto (24/7/15)

Take smaller puffs. Lol. 

Yeah it's best to comply and leave em be. I have learnt it's no use arguing with people who do not want to learn about new things or be informed. They'll eventually get it some how.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/15)

Don't tell them anything, just ask for the bill and leave.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Necris (24/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Don't tell them anything, just ask for the bill and leave.


what he said 
a restaurant stands to make good money from ever growing vape groups,its a huge sales loss long term

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/15)

Necris said:


> what he said
> a restaurant stands to make good money from ever growing vape groups,its a huge sales loss long term


Yip, if enough people do that then they'll catch on pretty quick. And, once people know that Vaping is permitted in a particular restaurant word spreads quickly

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/15)

We were quite surprise when we called a few places and asked: "can we vape in your restaurant?" and got a yes from one, they even knew what we were talking about 

We've even convinced them to start a Banting menu 

Hats off to Highgrove Lodge in Tzaneen for being totally awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Stealth vape like a pro from the start because I can guarantee that big clouds anoy everyone even other vapers. If they do confront you after that then ask for the bill and leave. 
Never vape in a non-smoking restaurant. Hopefully people will be educated soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (24/7/15)

Unfortunately i have stopped going to a few restaurants cause of the whole imagine people associate with vaping and its very sad cause even when you try explain some people just dont want to hear your point of view on the matter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (24/7/15)

Today i heard vaping is bad for me because of my saliva that trickles down the driptip and attracts bacteria that i will inhale and make me sick. That's it boys and girls, we're all doomed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Necris (24/7/15)

ET said:


> Today i heard vaping is bad for me because of my saliva that trickles down the driptip and attracts bacteria that i will inhale and make me sick. That's it boys and girls, we're all doomed


PG is antibacterial...praise the PG flavorants...we are saved

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/7/15)

Right today I went and picked up my wife at her workplace . So whilst I wait I get out the car to have a nice vape. So this grimy looking fella literally shoots from over the street towards me. Being a good South African my cellphone is already in my pocket and I'm planning where the first fist will land. So he ends up asking me for a cigarette. I told him I'm not smoking I'm vaping. So he sommer wants a drag . In amazement I sternly replied No. Then he ended up to ask me why . "sommer nie" was the best I could think of

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Right today I went and picked up my wife at her workplace . So whilst I wait I get out the car to have a nice vape. So this grimy looking fella literally shoots from over the street towards me. Being a good South African my cellphone is already in my pocket and I'm planning where the first fist will land. So he ends up asking me for a cigarette. I told him I'm not smoking I'm vaping. So he sommer wants a drag . In amazement I sternly replied No. Then he ended up to ask me why . "sommer nie" was the best I could think of


Ag nee sies man. You should have asked him if he had his own drip tip

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Ag nee sies man. You should have asked him if he had his own drip tip



I bet he has....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/7/15)

ET said:


> Today i heard vaping is bad for me because of my saliva that trickles down the driptip and attracts bacteria that i will inhale and make me sick. That's it boys and girls, we're all doomed



Wait till you get told how the mercury in there will give you cancer ..... 

Mercury poisoning makes you mad ( like in koekoes ) not give you cancer lolol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> We were quite surprise when we called a few places and asked: "can we vape in your restaurant?" and got a yes from one, they even knew what we were talking about
> 
> We've even convinced them to start a Banting menu
> 
> Hats off to Highgrove Lodge in Tzaneen for being totally awesome!



Your joking?!?! Anderkant die berg! Thats news.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Right today I went and picked up my wife at her workplace . So whilst I wait I get out the car to have a nice vape. So this grimy looking fella literally shoots from over the street towards me. Being a good South African my cellphone is already in my pocket and I'm planning where the first fist will land. So he ends up asking me for a cigarette. I told him I'm not smoking I'm vaping. So he sommer wants a drag . In amazement I sternly replied No. Then he ended up to ask me why . "sommer nie" was the best I could think of




I had a similar expiernce at a traffic light with a beggar 

He even put his head throw my window in persistence


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/7/15)

ok I think I have derailed this thread enough for now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (13/8/15)

Vote with your feet. I seldom vape in public because I don't like arguing with a fool. Mind you I live in a hole and seldomly venture out. When I do it's to buy new vape stuffs, or when the wife insists I put pants on. On these Glorious pants days I feel so excited I venture out to buy groceries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ohmen (13/8/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I went to Kalahari in bloemfontein to eat lunch, in the smoking area im vaping,the manager comes to me and tells me im not allowed to smoke ''hubbly'' but only cigarettes, I showed him its liquid and its like steam, he says no its bad for the environment and people are complaining (no one even looked at me or was complaining) im only allowed to smoke cigarettes.
> 
> How stupid can people be?



When you are dead, you don't know that you are dead. It is difficult only for others. It is the same when you are stupid.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

